# My Mama says I wook wike a mouse......



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

See my whiskers? :lol:










You can see my bruddar behindz me. I wike to cuddle witz him cause he keeps me berry warm!










Dis is me saying, "Get datz fwash outta my face!"


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody says, "Jadee, you are the most beautiful mouse I've ever seen! I want to kiss your whiskers!!"


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG.... how cute!!! I just want to hug the both of them!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Brody says, "Jadee, you are the most beautiful mouse I've ever seen! I want to kiss your whiskers!!"


My Sweet Bwody, you can kizz my whiskers anytimez you wike!  :daisy: And tank you berry much for saying I iz bewtiful!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jan896 said:


> OMG.... how cute!!! I just want to hug the both of them!!!


Tank you Ms. Jan!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Jade is so adorable!!! How can you stand it?
She really is sooo tiny! I can't believe she can still wear that tank. 
She's an itty bitty baby mouse! I love chi whiskers!!!! 
How much does she weigh now?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww! Soo sweepy! I was laughing when I saw the (second) wee little head suddenly appear in the second pic and then in the 3rd pic woosh .. gone. hehe. They are so precious. I just want to pick them up and give them kisses!



*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Jade is so adorable!!! How can you stand it?


That's what I was thinking! I would be cuddling her wee little body all day.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg one of the cutest things ive ever seen!!


----------



## SageLee (Apr 13, 2010)

Ahhhhdorable!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Jade is so adorable!!! How can you stand it?
> She really is sooo tiny! I can't believe she can still wear that tank.
> She's an itty bitty baby mouse! I love chi whiskers!!!!
> How much does she weigh now?


Tank you Ms. Wisa!  I wubs dat wittle tank you sentz me! Itz da onwy shirt I have dat weally fitz me. 

Yes, she really is a teensy widdle itty bitty mouse baby. That tank has been a Godsend. Thank you so much again for sending it to her. It fits her perfect now, but was a bit big when she was younger. It has been really hot here lately, so I have the AC kinda low. The other babies stay under covers as you can see Chance, but Jadey has to see everything. :lol: So that lil tank holds in some heat for her. 

Ms. Jadey weighs right at 2 lbs. now at 14 1/2 months old. 



foggy said:


> Awww! Soo sweepy! I was laughing when I saw the wee little head suddenly appear in the second pic and then in the 3rd pic woosh .. gone. hehe. They are so precious. I just want to pick them up and give them kisses!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking! I would be cuddling her wee little body all day.


Aren't they so sweet! :love7: I just wub my little babies!  Thank you so much, Ms. Pauwa! Chance is so funny, he hates his pic taken. He popped his head out long enough to see what the fuss was about, then back under the covers he went. They stay burrowed most of the time unless we are playing in the back yard, or eating. :lol:

Ms. Jadey is far too busy to let us cuddle her all day. She is a busy widdle Bee. She is by far my adventurer. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

JRZL said:


> omg one of the cutest things ive ever seen!!


Thank you very much!! 



SageLee said:


> Ahhhhdorable!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww...............They are both so cute and precious. Bella wants a little sister just like Jade. In fact, Bella wants Jade to be her little sister!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Cutest wittle baby I've eber seen!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Great pics. Cute little mouse Jade.... What doll babies!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i want to kiss her wee whiskers!
She always looks like she is smiling.
I just love her to bits!!xx


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

awwww sweetie you do look like a little mouse.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww Jade, you are adorable. I love your little whiskers xx


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

what an adorable mouse you are!!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

such cuties, looking all cosy


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

so adorable! great captions


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

The cutest little mouse I've ever seen!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Im sorry Jade but i agree with your MAma ! Although youre a very cute mouse  x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

BellaLina's Mom said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww...............They are both so cute and precious. Bella wants a little sister just like Jade. In fact, Bella wants Jade to be her little sister!


Thank you so much!!  You can send Ms. Bella to me!  I'll send them both for a visit every once in awhile. :wink:



LittleHead said:


> Cutest wittle baby I've eber seen!!


Thank you Crystal! 



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Great pics. Cute little mouse Jade.... What doll babies!


Thank you! 



Terri said:


> Oh i want to kiss her wee whiskers!
> She always looks like she is smiling.
> I just love her to bits!!xx


I love her Whiskers! :lol: She will rub her widdle face from side to side on yours while you give her kisses. She wants to make sure she gets plenty on each side. :lol: Thank you Terri! 



MarieUkxx said:


> awwww sweetie you do look like a little mouse.


She is so funny! Mama's widdle Mousey baby. :lol: Thanks Marie!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rache said:


> Awwww Jade, you are adorable. I love your little whiskers xx


Tank you Ms. Rache!  My Mama tells me eberyday that she adores my widdle whiskers! 



TripleAChihuahuas said:


> what an adorable mouse you are!!


Thank you! 



tulula's mum said:


> such cuties, looking all cosy


Thanks! 



MndaNGmoe said:


> so adorable! great captions


Thank you! 



MChis said:


> The cutest little mouse I've ever seen!


Tank you Ms. Header! 



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Im sorry Jade but i agree with your MAma ! Although youre a very cute mouse  x


Tank you Ms. Wobyn!  I iz a sweet widdle mousey girl too.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

CUTE mousey *steals for cuddles*

So cute, glad they keep each other warm and cosy


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Aw Jadey you ist just so cute.. i fink your whiskers are fab and you's is like a wittle chiwarwar mousey.. i likes see your brudda too... i like him to keeps me warm  xxx


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

So very precious xx


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

That's a mouse that I would like in my house!!! Very cute!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

incredibly cute 
Jerry's whiskers are white like Jade's. Tabbi's are black!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Jade you are on cute little mouse. We love your whiskers!!!!!


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

you may look like a mouse little jade but you are the most beautiful little mouse in the world! (and you have an awesome name!)

xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bellatrix said:


> CUTE mousey *steals for cuddles*
> 
> So cute, glad they keep each other warm and cosy


Thank you! 



Daisydoo said:


> Aw Jadey you ist just so cute.. i fink your whiskers are fab and you's is like a wittle chiwarwar mousey.. i likes see your brudda too... i like him to keeps me warm  xxx


My Bruddar says to tell you dat he will keepz you warm anytime honey. :wink: :lol: 



Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> So very precious xx


Thank you! 



nicholeb5 said:


> That's a mouse that I would like in my house!!! Very cute!!!


Thank you so much! 



Jerry'sMom said:


> incredibly cute
> Jerry's whiskers are white like Jade's. Tabbi's are black!


Thank you Therese!  Their Whiskers are just too cute, aren't they! 



pam6400 said:


> Oh Jade you are on cute little mouse. We love your whiskers!!!!!


Thank you Pam!  Those lil Whiskers get me every time.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jade_carr said:


> you may look like a mouse little jade but you are the most beautiful little mouse in the world! (and you have an awesome name!)
> 
> xxx


Thank you so much Ms. Jade!  :daisy: I wikes our name!  Bestest name in da World!


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

TLI said:


> Thank you so much Ms. Jade!  :daisy: I wikes our name!  Bestest name in da World!


I think you definatly right there little one!!

And oddly enough we both have a lexie too!

Great minds!! 

:dog:
xxxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jade_carr said:


> I think you definatly right there little one!!
> 
> And oddly enough we both have a lexie too!
> 
> ...


That's right! How cool is that! I agree! Great minds!  xxxxx


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Awwww she is just the cutest mouse ever, little dot!!! I just can't imagine how small she is, she could easily be a smallest chi in the world?!? Well, one of the cutest anyway :love4:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

FireFox said:


> Awwww she is just the cutest mouse ever, little dot!!! I just can't imagine how small she is, she could easily be a smallest chi in the world?!? Well, one of the cutest anyway :love4:


Thank you so much!  We absolutely adore our little Mouse! She is amazingly teeny, and could very easily give the smallest dog in the World a run for his/her money. The most amazing thing is that she is very healthy. Not many gave her much of a chance. But our Vet has yet to find one single thing wrong with her. Outside of some "sludge" in her gallbladder. Which is very treatable should it cause problems. So many of the teenies like her live such a very short life. So far at 14 1/2 months old she is going as strong as ever. Plays and behaves like a normal pup, runs all over the place. Beats her siblings up. :lol: She is just a little firecracker. We have been extremely lucky and blessed with her. We do have to be very diligent with her food intake to keep her sugars regulated. And other than having to be very cautious and careful due to her size, she's a real trooper!


----------

